

ContestMachine (YC Summer 07): A Product Giveaway Widget For Bloggers - lclinden
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/06/contestmachine-a-product-giveaway-widget-for-bloggers/
Hi everyone, please check out our TC post and try out the service. Feel free to send us feedback directly: founders@contestmachine.com
======
RichardPrice
I just submitted my name on TechCrunch, and was really impressed by the nice
UI - all contained in the small box. Really nice.

~~~
savrajsingh
Thanks Richard. :)

------
furiouslol
It's a great idea. I've always wanted to run contests but the hassle of doing
so just kills the fun out of doing it.

------
breck
Smart idea. Great job!

------
jmtulloss
Seems like a solid idea, but the tech crunch color scheme is a bit suspect. Is
that something they chose or are they all like that?

~~~
savrajsingh
You can select the color scheme -- it's something they chose.

------
fallentimes
This will be perfect for the Superbowl tickets we're (hopefully) going to give
away. At the very least, Tshirts.

------
immad
Looks awesome. Congrats guys.

~~~
kalid
Thanks Immad :)

------
DanielBMarkham
My startup idea from 3 years ago was a blogging widget engine. One of the
things we had problems with was determining the types of widgets bloggers
would like the most.

This is excellent. Great execution intelligence, guys! Good luck with the
roll-out.

~~~
kalid
Thanks Daniel! Yeah, we've noticed many bloggers running contests via
email/comments. Whenever one technology is shoehorned into another, there has
to be a better way :).

------
demandred
out of curiosity (and not sarcasm) what took so long?

~~~
kalid
Good question :). In Dec '07 we had some soul-searching and radically changed
our idea from an API (selling tickets) to a self-contained blogging widget.

We rebuilt the site and have been working with bloggers since the spring in an
open beta. The public announcement could have come earlier -- we were mainly
getting the pricing, billing & core feature set worked out (along with a
rename -- BriteTix didn't make sense anymore).

